# Hugs to Anne and Leeann!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just had to say last week I was having a rough week and two forum members really went out of their way to make me have a better week. Anne while fostering wrote a letter for the HRI newsletter last minute for me- Thanks Anne you are dreamy  Leeann- also stepped up to the plate and we will wait to see what happens! Thanks Leeann 

This forum rocks because of people like you two!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Anne, I read your HRI article! Very nice! Perhaps you should write a book??


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How wonderful of you two to jump in and help out a friend! :clap2:Kudos to you both!!!:hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am happy to send Hugs to Anne and Leeann anytime-- but especially for helping out Amanda. But hummmm, Leeann, what were you helping Amanda with? could it be securing a puppy?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, this is a nice post, Amanda. I've really enjoyed both of them as well. Last week was a roller coaster for me, and those two were among several forum members that made the hard times easier and much more enjoyable. Great peeps!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww Amanda, tear..









This forum has truly been an amazing place, the love and support I have received from so many great friends has been sooo amazing. You guys are the best!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

My part was easy! You deserve all the accolades for volunteering so much of your time and energy getting the newsletter put together (as well as other volunteers who help make it happen). Leann is wonderful and I hope she enjoys the stories and camaraderie that being an HRI volunteer brings.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Kudos to you both.....:clap2::cheer2: If any one needs :help:, this is the place to be!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Way to go you two! You're both very special people who go out of their way to help others!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

How thoughtful was that?? Bravo!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Guess who got her acceptance letter this morning!! I am already AMAZED with all the reading I have been doing this morning. Amanda & Anne thank you so much for inviting me into such a wonderful place, I'm really looking forward to being a part of rescue.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leeann, congratulations! Are you going to be fostering? 
I filled out my application and will be sending it in. I can not foster, but would be happy to help HRI any way I can.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Michele big hugs to you.

Once you send in your application someone will contact you and talk to you about fostering. They know I work full time so they will only place a dog with me that is already use to my schedule, or you could just keep a foster dog over night or on the weekends during transport to rescue or his/her forever home. 

Good Luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Leeann and Michele, congratulations to both of you. You are very special people.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, such great people here!!! 
I am hoping to foster a Russian Bolanka this week, and if all goes well, and Hubby sees that it is not such a big inconvenience, and a pleasure, then I want to apply to HRI to foster!!!! Those darn husbands, always getting in the way of what I want to do!!ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie, this is so sweet of you to do for Candi, sending good vibes your way for all to go well and DH gives in.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations, Leeann! All you who are fostering dogs are true angels!:angel:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great job, ladies! Laurie, that's too funny. lol So true!!! ound:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

This Thread has made my day-HRI so needs Foster homes and to see more people opening their hearts & homes to our dogs is wonderful.

And if you can't Foster still apply because there are so many different ways you can help HRI.

Pat


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

You ladies are AWESOME! :whoo::clap2::clap2::whoo::tea::grouphug:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am a little late to this thread but I wanted to send out Kudos to you both!!!! I am thinking about joining as well!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I missed this thread. Leeann and Michele, you have big hearts! Congratulations!


----------

